# 6mnth old and flying can i give medised?



## PMA (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi

I am after some advise, is there anything i can give my DD to help "calm " her for a flight to france? I have heard medised as a suggestion but apprarently the guidlines now say 2 years

thanks in advance


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi PMA,

Have you had problems flying before with your wee one? Personally I found it no problem taking mine on flights and we've done 4 so far, longest was 4 hours. I just fed on take off and landing to make sure she had something to suck on incase her ears bothered her but they never have. 

IMHO I wouldn't be keen to give Medised unless they were in pain and even then I'd recommend plain paracetamol. The antihistamine in Medised will sedate them but I'd be concerned that they'd be too drowsy to drink and keep hydrated enough. These types of medicines are generally only used in older children when travelling.

Up to you what you decide but I'd personally wait and see how they are when flying without anything.

Enjoy France 
Maz x


----------



## PMA (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, i now understand that the guidlines are 6yrs, so definitely won't be using it.
I am just going to buy 150 pairs of ear plugs for the plane!


----------

